

Ask NH: Personal Vs. Company Blogs - adj

I have a small company that I use for working on my side projects. I want to start blogging more often about my experiences trying to launch a startup but I am not sure if I should blog on my company site or start a new personal blog.<p>Any advice would be appreciated.
======
cssid
Keep both. Put any posts on the domain of your company (including tech,
startup) on the company blog, and misc. posts on your personal blog. The posts
are a good content source for SEO and backlinks as well as help to build your
brand. It is also simpler for readers who may be only interested in certain
topics, and may not want to read a lot of off-topic posts.

If you are looking to build a more personal brand, then putting everything in
the personal blog is fine.

